# compressor and turbine wheel sizes



## ttstang (Apr 2, 2004)

Does anyone know what the wheel sizes are on the sr20det stock turbo? Are they the same as the nissan 300zx tt? Are any of the housings compatible?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ttstang said:


> Does anyone know what the wheel sizes are on the sr20det stock turbo? Are they the same as the nissan 300zx tt? Are any of the housings compatible?


no they are much bigger, yes the hosing are sorta compatable in a way.

The 300ZXTT has a T2-T25 hybird, T25 compressor, T2 turbine.

SR20DET's came with anything from full T25's to a T3/T25 hybird.

Mike


----------



## ttstang (Apr 2, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> no they are much bigger, yes the hosing are sorta compatable in a way.
> 
> The 300ZXTT has a T2-T25 hybird, T25 compressor, T2 turbine.
> 
> ...


What do you mean sorta compatible? I was under the impression that the sr20det's came with the small t-25 stock and there are many turbos you could upgrade with.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

An HKS gt3037 and garret gt t25r will bolt up.. Not sure as to what upgrades you were looking at though.


----------



## genikz (Apr 4, 2004)

ttstang said:


> Does anyone know what the wheel sizes are on the sr20det stock turbo? Are they the same as the nissan 300zx tt? Are any of the housings compatible?


try www.srswap.com for stock turbo info :thumbup: 

S13 redtop: http://www.srswap.com/html/products/s13redtop.htm
S13 blacktop: http://www.srswap.com/html/products/s13blacktop.htm
S14 SR20DET: http://www.srswap.com/html/products/s14blacktop.htm
S15 SR20DET: http://www.srswap.com/html/products/s15sr20det.htm


----------



## ttstang (Apr 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> An HKS gt3037 and garret gt t25r will bolt up.. Not sure as to what upgrades you were looking at though.


Yeah I know what bolts up, I'm trying to see what trim wheels and compatible housings came with stock nissan t-25/28 turbos.


----------



## ttstang (Apr 2, 2004)

genikz said:


> try www.srswap.com for stock turbo info :thumbup:
> 
> S13 redtop: http://www.srswap.com/html/products/s13redtop.htm
> S13 blacktop: http://www.srswap.com/html/products/s13blacktop.htm
> ...


Thanks, That gives me a bit more info.


----------

